# 2012 1.4 LTZ Engine cooling fan not turning on?



## Unforsaekn (Feb 11, 2018)

Sup cruze family! So, I'm having an issue with some overheating, and I figure you guys are my best resource. I noticed today that my cars radiator fan only turns on when I have the air conditioning running. Coolant temp has gotten to 245 before I shut it off, so if it was going to turn on, it should have. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

There's a relay on the fan surround. However if it's commanding on with the air conditioning I don't know if this would be the cause. The relay is part of the fan surround, and last this issue came up was only available with the purchase of the entire fan. Air pockets in the radiator and cooling system maybe? 

Water pump is also known to be an issue and has a 10 year 120,000 (I believe) factory extended warranty by GM.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If the fan works with the ac and you let the car get that hot. Turn the ac on and let it cool the car down. Don't turn the car off. That don't do any good to cool the car down in a hurry. 

Could be the temp sensor that kicks the on has gone out. Or some kind of electrical issue.


----------

